# What's cooking?



## Mominis (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey guys! With show season over for us for the year, it's time to warm the ol' stove back up and get away from my show season staple food...the McDouble.






I really enjoyed sharing recipes with you guys this spring and had some interesting dinners, my favorite was the lamb stew reipe from our friend in Ireland. mmmmm!!

In keeping with the season, I'll start the ball rolling with a fall recipe...

Pork and Pumpkin Chili

3 pounds boneless pork shoulder, trimmed to 1/2 inch cubes

12 oz of Mexican lager

Kosher salt

3 chipotle peppers in adobo sauce, chopped fine

3 tsp dried oregano, preferably Mexican

1/2c sour cream

1/4c vegetable oil

2 medium tomatoes, rough chopped

1 poblano pepper, seeded and chopped

2 medium white onions, diced

1/4c chili powder plus more to sprinkle

4 cloves garlic, chopped fine

1 bunch mustard greens, stems removed, leaves rough chopped

Line wedges for garnish

Combine pork, beer, 3 c water, and 2 tsp salt in large pot and bring to simmer over medium heat, skimming foam off of the surface. Add chipotles and 1 1/2 tsp oregano, cover and cook 30 min.

Mix 3 Tbsp pumpkin, sour cream, and salt to taste in a bowl, cover and chill.

Heat veggie oil in a skillet over medium heat. Add tomatoes, poblano, onions, and 2 tsp salt cooking until soft, 15 min. Add remaining 1 1/2 tsp oregano, the chili powder and garlic, cook 5 min. Add remaining pumpkin and cook 5 minutes.

Add tomato mixture to pork and simmer until the meat is tender, about 30 minutes. Add greens and cook 10 more minutes. Season with salt. Ladle the chili into bowls, top with the pumpkin cream and more chili powder. Serve with lime wedges.

So...what are you cookin?


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 2, 2010)

Good Lord, that sounds deelish! I'll have to try that. Have a few to contribute...but another time as it's late and I'm off to bed


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Oct 2, 2010)

All the recipies posted here over the years sound so good but I am so totally cooking challenged. I can rarely boil eggs without blowing them up





I always think oh this will come out so good but seems most of what I touch in the kitchen gets fed to the dogs (if they will eat it)


----------



## little lady (Oct 4, 2010)

White Lasagna

Lasagna noodles

1 bag brocolli flowerettes

2 jars ragu roasted garlic alfredo

2 bags mozzerella cheese

parmasen cheese

Boil noodles, in a cake pan spread a bit of the sauce, place a layer of noodles, then sprinkle with parmesen and then top with mozzerella continue this until noodles are gone(about 3-4 layers. Bake 325 for about 20-30 minutes, Serve...yum yum! Can also add chicken if you would like.


----------



## Mominis (Oct 6, 2010)

~Lisa~ said:


> All the recipies posted here over the years sound so good but I am so totally cooking challenged. I can rarely boil eggs without blowing them up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pfft! I am a hobby cook and (patting myself on the back here) I'm pretty darned good at it. That said, I royally screwed up dinner last night. lol My hubby still ate it and liked it, but I went with cereal. lol You just have to muck around with things until you get the hang of it. If you get Food Network, watch Alton Brown. He makes things so simple to follow and the techniques that he teaches really will help you out with so many other recipes.

After the mess I made out of the White Chicken Stew last night



, I'm going with something nice and simple tonight to re-boost my ego. Spanish Rice. mmmmm with cornbread. Perfect.


----------



## Miniv (Oct 6, 2010)

I enjoy cooking too....... There's nothing like finding a new recipe and playing with it until it becomes your own.

One rule of thumb, though -- The first time I try a recipe I always follow it to the letter. After that, I have fun with "a little more of this, a little less of that", and maybe I'll add something EXTRA!





One thing I just can't get into is making SOUP. (I make great Chicken and Dumplings, which isn't much different, so I don't know what's wrong with my mind-block with SOUPS!) Poor Matt (our LB Matt) has tried to help with sending me recipes, but SOUP and me just don't compute!





My FAVORITE meals are various ethnic ones that only take 60 to 90 minutes to make.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm pulling out my favorite chili recipe for our family gathering this weekend. It's really very simple and really very good. I do a package of ground beef, 2 cans of pink beans, frozen corn, tomato sauce, chili powder, salt, pepper, onions and garlic. Brown the meat, pour it and all the other contents in a slow cooker/crock pot and let it simmer all day long...yummy!

I have some other nice cold weather and fall recipes but will have to break out the recipe library in a couple of weeks. That lasagna up top sounds good.... Sometimes I like a dish without any meat.


----------



## LAminiatures (Oct 8, 2010)

Take a loaf of garlic bread put ham and provalone cheese inside bake as directed. Service with a garden salad. Fast and very good.

Boneless pork roast cut it to lay out flat. Put chopped up breakfast sausage, cooked spinach and cheddar cheese. Roll it up tie with twine and bake it @325 for 1.5 hours. Serve with smoked gouda mashed potatoes and a vegetable.

More recipes please.


----------



## Mominis (Oct 8, 2010)

OMG smoked gouda mashed potatoes? I gotta try that!!!


----------



## Flying minis (Oct 8, 2010)

Okay, my favorite for fall

1 Roast, about 3 pounds, anykind (pork or beef)

Every fresh vegetable you can get (I always have carrots, potatoes, onions - then add cauliflower, broccoli, asparagus, cabbage, peppers, mushrooms, zucchini, etc, whatever I can pick up at the store

put the roast in a LARGE roasting pan, liberally shake on Mrs. Dash. Pour in 2 small cans V8 juice.

Bake slow - about 325degrees for 1 hour, add all the vegetables on top, shake Mrs. Dash over, cook another hour. Turn off oven, let rest in oven for another 45 minutes to 1 hour. Incredible!!!


----------



## Miniv (Oct 8, 2010)

Here's a BAKED STUFFED CHICKEN Recipe...... (Warning, it's very rich.)

1 Skinless Boneless Chicken per person. Slice each length wise (butterfly style)

Layer on the bottom half some baby Spinach Leaves and short Asparagus stalks.

Place a coating of shredded Cheese (type of your choice) over the vegies.

Cover all with the other half of the Chicken Breast on top. Pin together with toothpicks. I usually use four per.

Place the stuff Chicken Breasts in a baking pan which has been sprayed with PAM.

Bake @ 350 degrees for approx. 40 minutes.

While the chicken is baking, saute sliced mushrooms in butter or margarine. Serve it over both the chicken and steamed rice.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 9, 2010)

Miniv said:


> Here's a BAKED STUFFED CHICKEN Recipe...... (Warning, it's very rich.)
> 
> 1 Skinless Boneless Chicken per person. Slice each length wise (butterfly style)
> 
> ...


This sounds YUMMY!!!


----------

